# Updated Pics of the 850xp



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

I just mounted up the 31x11 laws yesterday. Heres a few pics of it now.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Have you measured your GC with that setup?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks good. What made you go back to 31s from the OL2s?


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

So much for following you around! That thing looks bad*****!


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

Sick man...I like the OL2's but I like the original Outlaws better,but that is just me.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys! Im looking forward to trying them out next weekend at Cooterville. 

Jctgumby- Its right at 21" at the front diff and around 20" at the rear. 

Filthy- I have always wanted to try this combo and Shane at Trax Motor sports in West Monroe gave me a great deal on these so I jumped on it. I figured now was as good of a time as any to get them. lol I loved the OL2s but I did lose a good inch of GC when I went to them.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I gotcha. I havn't got to ride a set of OL2's yet, but I love my 31s....definitely like em better than the original 29.5s.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I will be upgrading my tires soon. I just can't decide between the 31's or O2's. I have heard that next on HL todo list is a set of 31" O2's though so those should be interesting.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If I was HL, I would produce a set of 32.5" OG laws. OR make the 31 in a 32.5" The new ones are great, but people still love the OG's. I know a 32.5" OG law would sell.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

If they ever do make a 32" or bigger law I will haw a set no doubt.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I think 31" is my max. I don't think I would want to go bigger than that, it would start to look out of place. I think if you need to go bigger than what is out now then you should start riding jeeps.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

It looks great! You can't beat the 31's for a smooth ride or down and dirty boggin. The lift really set it up nice too. Very well done.


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

What kinda lift is that?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^State Line Customs (SLC)


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

What size?


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

It is a 3" SLC lift with arched lower A-Arms and a 2.5" rake


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

^^^ what he said lol

Bruteforce3 I just sent you a PM back also.


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

southernmuddjunkie-how do you like the Full big gun evo exhaust and your power commander V? Im looking at upgrades for when i get another 850 and exhaust/programmer im clueless on. I am leaning towards SLC true duals though.


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

Great setup and it looks mean! Would love to see some action video when you test it out.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

wc4life21 said:


> southernmuddjunkie-how do you like the Full big gun evo exhaust and your power commander V? Im looking at upgrades for when i get another 850 and exhaust/programmer im clueless on. I am leaning towards SLC true duals though.


I love the big gun evo! It sounds mean. I could also tell an improvement in throttle response once I stalled the exhaust and programmer. Definitely a good investment. I looked at the EMP duals you are talking about but couldn't find enough reviews on them. I personally dont no of one person running them besides the bike SLC put them on. It was also like a 3-4 weel lay over before the exhaust would come in.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

parkerexpress said:


> Great setup and it looks mean! Would love to see some action video when you test it out.


Here ya go man. This was last weekend at Cooterville Mud Rides.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

nice!


----------

